# Anyone carry pet insurance?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im thinking about getting pet insurance for Elvis. There are so many out there when I google it. Which do you have? What does it cover?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I chose not to go with pet insurance because it was about $2,000 a year for both dogs with a $500 deductible. (or a higher premium for lower deductible)

I've been lucky enough to go the last 10 years without an accident so I just pretend I have $20,000 in saved insurance premiums


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to know too, you are right to many to make a decision.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here, I decided against it because of the premiums, deductible and limits on what they cover.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we dont have pet insurance on any of our animals. Its too expensive and we've never had a need. should something happen and require more than we can afford out of savings, we're willing to take out a loan if necessary but its just too ridiculous cost wise.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have Petplan and would never own another dog without insurance. With our first dog the vet bills were insane, it never stopped.

My premium is $34 a month and I have the highest deductible - $200. I have paid less than $400 in premiums so far and Petplan paid out around $2,500 in claims.

Here is a link with reviews of different insurance companies: Compare dog insurance - Pet Insurance Review

Petplan: Pet Insurance for Dogs and Cats - Petplan Pet Health Insurance

Michaela


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Another vote for petplan. It costs $400 per year but covers up to $8k per issue with a $200 copay. That means I pay $200 if something happens and everything after that is covered. This includes anything hereditary which pretty much every other insurance company will not cover. Petplan is the way to go if you ask me.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Does petplan cover routine stuff like shots?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Does petplan cover routine stuff like shots?


No 

Petplan's Flexible Dog Insurance Policies


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I ended up going with Petplan. I pay 42 a month with a $100 deductible and it covers 90% no routine things though, like spay/neuter or vaccinations which is fine. Im worried about the major stuff like god forbid a hip replacement or bloat surgery etc etc. I have a 20k a year limit as well.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I also have Petplan Insurance. I have the Silver plan which covers up to $12,000 in one year but like others have said...it does not cover vaccinations or routine stuff. I also have the $200 deductible which works out perfect. 

I have filed a claim and it was so easy to do and I received my refund very quickly. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I do and there are too many scary things that can happen with a puppy.

I am in Canada and am using pet secure.

You always have the option of canceling if you have a healthy dog. I did do that once but not with this guy I have now.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, I dont like to screw around with things like this, way to much stuff can happen. I like to prepare as best I can.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I use VPI insurance on mine. I pay about $20 a month, $50 deductible and it covers up to $1000. I also get mine through work so I may have a different rate....


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just signed up with Petplan for Joey. I'm feeling better now that he has insurance. He's healthy now, but you never know.

I bought the highest plan: Gold Plan; $20,000 annual benefit; $200 deductible; 80% reimbursement

$160.91 per quarter (discount for online enrollment, and having a microchip).

You can use any licensed vet, which I like.

They cover congenital, hereditary and chronic conditions, as long as they are not pre-existing. That's a biggie in my book, especially since GSDs are prone to hip dysplasia, and Joey's almost 6 years old.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

When I got my new puppy, Trupanion was offering a 30 day free trial. I signed up for it. My pup ended up with diarrhea for weeks. Finally diagnosed after much expensive testing with campylobacter infection. She also had yeast infection in ears, a rectal prolapse from diarrhea, and conjunctivitis. 

Turpanion paid out over 1200. Needless to say, I signed up. Premium is 24/month and pays 90% for accident or illness. Deductible is 250$.

They want me to write a testimonial now


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I did a breakdown of all of them. VPI is not something I would pay for, way to sketchy and I have heard horrible things on them also, research what you have. Petplan and Truepanion are good.

The search button right here on this forum is a great tool, tons of posts on this



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/159747-health-insurance-opinions.html


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish I did earlier. I considered it the day before I went to the vet, almost bought it, but didn't. Now he will have some prexisting conditions so I would be out of luck for a lot of things.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have VPI and have not had any problems getting them to pay. You DO need to read the contract, because they will NOT cover some pretty common items. I got it for primarily major medical issues. I pay $40 a month or so. It is VERY worth the piece of mind knowing that I won't be faced with $10,000 in vet bills. Been there, done that.

You can customize your plan to fit your needs/wishes. I have never heard of some of the other companies mentioned. I will probably shop around in February when our policy renews.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I have VPI and have not had any problems getting them to pay. You DO need to read the contract, because they will NOT cover some pretty common items. I got it for primarily major medical issues. I pay $40 a month or so. It is VERY worth the piece of mind knowing that I won't be faced with $10,000 in vet bills. Been there, done that.
> 
> You can customize your plan to fit your needs/wishes. I have never heard of some of the other companies mentioned. I will probably shop around in February when our policy renews.


I read it. I strongly suggest you read it in detail. Its hard to understand so I broke out a few bad things. Its never a good thing if its hard to understand, it will only come back later and bite you hard.


If your happy that's all that really matters, just trying to help. Insurance at any level is tough to understand.

This is what I do for a living so I am in touch with insurance policy's. 

Dig the cap emphasis, love how woman do that, anyhow it made me read it again. And I am more convinced at what I wrote last time but I was being nice, VPI is garbage. 

Its a nice ten page read on the limits and exclusions and everything else. 

VPI has a schedule of benefits which gives allowances and limits for what they will pay for certain things. Limits on anything is never great. Lots of $0's on what they cover, this means zero, nothing on a lot of things to determine whats wrong with your pet. After that they pay a set amount not what your charged. Some are still 0 some are not, way to many to post.


Primary Allowance is the benefit limit for the primary​​​​*condition *or *procedure*.
This includes exam, diagnostic testing, prescriptions, injections, hospitalization,

This great line can mean anything also
​
Diagnosis or treatment of any ​​​​​​hereditary disorder, defect, or disease or any condition caused by or resulting​
from a hereditary disorder, defect, or disease,
treatment, anesthesia and surgery

With Petplan and truepanion out there, VPI doesnt even need to be considered, its sketchy at best on what they cover. 

What's Covered


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

hope that helps you Scarlettsmom, sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I do that all day long. Dont shoot the messenger, lol and no caps they scare me, lol.Look at petplan its real good and I have had to use it and got back big bucks no questions ask. It was harmless. Pet plan for the win


----------

